# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Скидки, распродажи, сезонные предложения.

## yakudza

Девчат, давайте делиться информацией о проходящих распродажах, скидках в магазинах детской и не только одежды. Нет ли сейчас чего-нибудь интересненького?

----------


## yakudza

Может, не совсем соответствует концепции нашего сайта, сорри, но я знаю, что сейчас осенняя распродажа в салоне белья "Дамское счастье" на Московской (и по другим адресам у них магазины). Скидки до 15 %. Была приятно удивлена.

----------


## yakudza

Распродажа летней одежды в "Детском мире".

----------


## Домик в деревне

в онлайн-магазине издательства Белый город цены *пополам*. вроде, сегодня заканчивается. очень хорошее издательство.
ссылка: http://www.belygorod.ru/catalog/

----------


## yakudza

В детском мире распродажа продолжается. И на одежду и на обувь.
Девочки, помогите!!! Купите там хоть что-нибудь, чтобы моей маме меньше досталось! Она уже накупила всего на троих девочек всех ростовок!!!

И вообще в 21 веке во многих магазинах распродажи. Скидки хорошие!

----------


## mamaRita

А у нас в naturkosmetik.kaluga.ru сезонная акция! Кристаллы свежести ДеоНат 80 г (чистые и с соком алое+глицерин) весь август со скидкой 20%! То есть всего за 320 рублей! 
А также солнцезащитное средство Lavera для всей семьи со скидкой 50%!
Заходите, заказывайте! Либо звоните 8-953-312-12-22!

----------


## kiara

Девчонки, не могу не поделиться!
Сейчас распродажи в H&M! Скидки до 70%!!!! Вещички детские - просто обожаю, мелкому все летнее там брала.Сейчас уже из нового и осень. Я заказываю через девочку Вконтакте, дешевле, чем брать в Москве и она везет с Финляндии, а там качество лучше, у нас один Китай. Если кому интересно - кину в личку её контакт. Можно также Esprit заказать. Цена - как на сайте, только курс евро- 52р. Больше никаких накруток. Только почту от Питера до нас прибавить (это 150-200р всего).

----------

